# App para estação



## jcboliveira (29 Mar 2016 às 08:17)

Para perceber alguns conceitos realizei uma app para a google e windows store, a app é chamada meteo@ISEP e ainda está um pouco crua mas simpática (modéstia ) mas não são programador portanto tenho desculpa.

O conceito passa por:

Um programa em C a correr num raspberry ligado à estação (wview modificado) e a realizar 2 json:
- Tempo real 15s em 15s;
- Histórico (5 em 5m);

Um módulo em node.js a correr no raspberry para tratamento da alarmística;

A app foi realizada em apache cordova e utiliza jquery, jquery mobile, jqueryui, highcharts e steelseries gauges).


----------



## Snifa (29 Mar 2016 às 08:26)

jcboliveira disse:


> Para perceber alguns conceitos realizei uma app para a google e windows store, a app é chamada meteo@ISEP e ainda está um pouco crua mas simpática (modéstia ) mas não são programador portanto tenho desculpa.
> 
> O conceito passa por:
> 
> ...



Excelente iniciativa, deixo uma sugestão para o futuro: widgets que mostrem os dados da estação com uma actualização definida pelo utilizador


----------



## Snifa (4 Abr 2016 às 19:13)

Tenho estado a testar e funciona muito bem, é excelente para visualizar rapidamente os dados da estação do ISEP, gráficos, outra coisa que notei é que gasta muito pouco  tráfego de internet móvel, cada vez que a abro apenas uns poucos kb, pelo contrário o Underground a cada abertura da app vai mais de 1 mb só para actualizar,e não mostra os dados da estação assim como esta app do ISEP


----------



## jcboliveira (7 Abr 2016 às 23:23)

Obrigado pelo incentivo. Agora ando a ver como funcionam as notificações quero colocar os alertas meteo.


----------

